
SVG Wow Demos - pixelcort
http://svg-wow.org/
======
est
I have to say that most of the demos are opera only, and not as impressive
even compared with Silverlight.

This one

<http://svg-wow.org/video2/video.html>

is laggy as hell in Chrome Dev 5.0.307.1 (r37331) on Windows

